# RC-6 Wireless Remote being replaced by Canon?



## RexRox (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi all,
I was just looking to check some details on the RC-6 to see if it suits my needs for my 5dMkIII & I found most details have been removed & it's listed as 'out of stock' with both Canon Australia (my local page) and Canon USA.
Obviously I don't want to spend the money on one if it's about to be replaced by a model with better functionality etc. 
I know they're only cheap in the US, $15 to $20, but we get ripped-off by Canon in Aus so they are 40 to 50 bucks here... I can think of much better things to spend that much money on than a redundant remote.
Anyone heard anything about a replacement?


----------



## wtlloyd (Jan 17, 2015)

Couple years ago I bought one and it just quit after about 6 months - battery change made no difference. I was willing to try again, but they have been unavailable from Canon for over a year I think.
Just tried a couple days ago, somehow I ended up with a $30 credit at the Canon store, and there's nothing else I'm interested in.
Maybe I'll grab a battery.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a Vello Freewave and little incentive to bother with anything else as result; if they're attractive there then I suggest they're worth a look.

Jim


----------



## Zv (Jan 23, 2015)

I just checked Amazon.com and Amazon.jp and both have it in stock.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 23, 2015)

Better to go for a Phottix Aion or even better a Hahnel Giga T rather than overpriced Canon remotes.
These work as cable release or remotes with intervalometers. And are far cheaper than the TC-8093 (or something like that...)


----------

